# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  अपनी दिशा से भटके हुए सूत्रों के लिए

## groopji

*मैंने महसूस किया है कि बहुत से सूत्र जिस विषय पर बने होते हैं वो एक दो पेज के बाद दिशाहीन हो जाते हैं ..... क्या ऐसे सूत्रों में से दिशाहीन पोस्ट को मिटाए जाने का प्रावधान हो सकता है ? सभी सदस्यों के विचार आमंत्रित हैं .... प्रबंधन व उच्च प्रबंधन भी मेरी प्रार्थना पर ध्यान देगे  ऐसी आशा के साथ मै सूत्र का आरम्भ कर रहा हूँ .... ताकि फोरम में बने हुए तथा आगे बनने वाले सूत्रों की गुणवत्ता में ज्यादा से ज्यादा निनिखार आए और फोरम के सर्वर से भी बोझ कम हो 

हो सकता है कि इससे कुछ सदस्यों की पोस्ट संख्या में कमी आ जाए और इसी हेतु सभी सदस्यों के विचारों को मै आमन्त्रि करता हूँ 

धन्यवाद*

----------


## Badtameez

मुझे भी लगता है कि दिशाहीन टिप्पणी को 
कुछ दिनों के बाद मिटा दिया जाये तो ठीक रहेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *मैंने महसूस किया है कि बहुत से सूत्र जिस विषय पर बने होते हैं वो एक दो पेज के बाद दिशाहीन हो जाते हैं ..... क्या ऐसे सूत्रों में से दिशाहीन पोस्ट को मिटाए जाने का प्रावधान हो सकता है ? सभी सदस्यों के विचार आमंत्रित हैं .... प्रबंधन व उच्च प्रबंधन भी मेरी प्रार्थना पर ध्यान देगे  ऐसी आशा के साथ मै सूत्र का आरम्भ कर रहा हूँ .... ताकि फोरम में बने हुए तथा आगे बनने वाले सूत्रों की गुणवत्ता में ज्यादा से ज्यादा निनिखार आए और फोरम के सर्वर से भी बोझ कम हो 
> 
> हो सकता है कि इससे कुछ सदस्यों की पोस्ट संख्या में कमी आ जाए और इसी हेतु सभी सदस्यों के विचारों को मै आमन्त्रि करता हूँ 
> 
> धन्यवाद
> *


सर्वर पर बोझ कम करने के लिए मैं दो तीन बार कह चुका  हूँ कि कई 
१.सदस्यों हस्ताक्षर काफी जगह घेरते हैं उन्हें सीमित कर दिया जाए. 
२.एक ही नाम जैसे क्या एक जैसाही पेश लरने वाले मिलते जुलते सूत्रों को एक अच्छे सूत्र में मिला दिया जाए.
३.कई सदस्य सिर्फ एक दो पोस्ट्स डाल कर चले जाते हैं और उसका जवाब देने के लिए सैंकडों पेज स्वाहा हो जाते हैं मैं नाम नही ले रहा उन जैसे सूत्रों का अप सभी व प्रबंधन जानते हैं.
४. जिस भी सूत्र में कोई पोस्ट सूत्रधार अथवा सदस्य एक महीना जितना भी... ( सोच कर समय आप निर्धारित करें ) अगर उसमे कोई पोस्ट नही होती तो वह स्वतः बंद.
 फिलहाल अभी तो यही सुझाव हैं.....

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

I agree...
Par mitaane ki bjay ek alag vibhaag banakar usme.bhej diye jaayein..jise dekhna ho dekho..
Specially wo sutra jo kisi ne sorf isliye bana diye ki unko koi ek.photo ya nayee baat lata chal gayi kahin se...

----------


## Rajeev

मैंने देखा है विषय से भटके हुए एवं बीच में छोड़ कर चले जाने वालें सुत्र धारकों के सूत्र  प्रबंधन स्वयं ही कचरे के डिब्बे विभाग में भेज देते है।

----------


## groopji

> मुझे भी लगता है कि दिशाहीन टिप्पणी को 
> कुछ दिनों के बाद मिटा दिया जाये तो ठीक रहेगा।


दिशाहीन टिप्पणी के साथ ही मै मनमोहक चित्र विभाग के उन चित्रों की ओर ध्यान दिलाना चाहता हूँ जिनमें सूत्र का टाइटल तो कुछ और होता है पर उनके अंदर जाने पर पता चलता है कि ये तो कुछ और है या हम उन्हें किसी और सूत्र पर देख चुके हैं .........

----------


## Badtameez

> दिशाहीन टिप्पणी के साथ ही मै मनमोहक चित्र विभाग के उन चित्रों की ओर ध्यान दिलाना चाहता हूँ जिनमें सूत्र का टाइटल तो कुछ और होता है पर उनके अंदर जाने पर पता चलता है कि ये तो कुछ और है या हम उन्हें किसी और सूत्र पर देख चुके हैं .........


जी हाँ ये बिल्कुल सही बात है, मेरा एक चित्र वाला सूत्र है 'जुबान-ए- ................'
जिसमें मैंने मित्रों को कई बार समझाया कि कृपया सूत्र से सम्बन्धित चित्र ही डालें लेकिन मित्र नहीं मानते हैं।

----------


## groopji

> सर्वर पर बोझ कम करने के लिए मैं दो तीन बार कह चुका  हूँ कि कई 
> १.सदस्यों हस्ताक्षर काफी जगह घेरते हैं उन्हें सीमित कर दिया जाए. 
> २.एक ही नाम जैसे क्या एक जैसाही पेश लरने वाले मिलते जुलते सूत्रों को एक अच्छे सूत्र में मिला दिया जाए.
> ३.कई सदस्य सिर्फ एक दो पोस्ट्स डाल कर चले जाते हैं और उसका जवाब देने के लिए सैंकडों पेज स्वाहा हो जाते हैं मैं नाम नही ले रहा उन जैसे सूत्रों का अप सभी व प्रबंधन जानते हैं.
> ४. जिस भी सूत्र में कोई पोस्ट सूत्रधार अथवा सदस्य एक महीना जितना भी... ( सोच कर समय आप निर्धारित करें ) अगर उसमे कोई पोस्ट नही होती तो वह स्वतः बंद.
>  फिलहाल अभी तो यही सुझाव हैं.....


*
जी हाँ कमल जी मैंने एक अन्य फोरम में देखा है कि अगर सूत्रधार अपने सूत्र को एक महीने तक अपडेट नहीं करता है तो वो स्वत: ही डिलेट हो जाती है

हस्ताक्षर को भी छोटा करने का प्रावधान स्वागत योग्य है 

अभी हाल ही में चंद्रशेखर भाई ने एक सूत्र बनाया था उसमे सभी चित्र विषय अनुसार चल रहे थे कि 
 इसके अलावा और भी बहुत से उदाहरण है जिनमे सूत्रो की शुरुआत तो अच्छी हुई पर कुछ समय बाद खुद सूत्रधार या फिर अन्य सदस्य उस सूत्र को विषय से भटका देते हैं और उस सूत्र की मौलिकता खत्म कर देते हैं* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=12863&page=9

----------


## draculla

विषय विचारणीय है.

पहले एक जैसे नाम या विषय वाले सूत्रों को मिला दिया जाता था.
लेकिन बाद वे सदस्य जिनके साथ ऐसा व्यवहार होता था वे नाराज हो जाते थे.
जिसमे कुछ नियमित सदस्य भी थे.
जिसके बाद प्रबंधन ने यह फैसला किया था की एक तरह के कुछ सूत्रों को चलने दिया जा सकता है.

लेकिन यदि कोई ऐसा सूत्र जिसे भविष्य में बराबर अपडेट की जरुरत है और वह अपडेट नहीं होता है तो उसके लिए अवश्य कुछ करना चाहिए.
या फिर ऐसे सूत्र जिसका उदेश्य पूरा हो गया है उसेक हटाया जा सकता है.

मेरा तो मानना है की प्रबंधन फोरम के अच्छे के लिए कोई भी कदम उठा सकता है.
लेकिन इतना अवश्य ध्यान रखना चाहिए की इसमें सदस्यों के सुविधा की पर कोई आंच ना आये.
क्योकि सुविधाओ के लिए नियम पहले की तय हो गए है.

----------


## draculla

सूत्र को १ महीना ने बाद डिलीट करने का सुझाव योग्य नहीं है.
उधाहरण के लिए कार्टून विभाग में बहुत से ऐसे चित्रकथा वाले सूत्र हैं जो बराबर पढ़े जाते है, लेकिन उस में कम सदस्य पोस्ट करते है.
यदि ऐसे सूत्र को मिटा दिया जायेगा तो दो बात होगी.
१. संभव है की एक अच्छा सूत्र भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्यों को ना मिले.
२. इस डर से की सूत्र कहीं डिलीट ना हो जाये.सूत्रधार सूत्र को बचाने के लिए बिना किसी करने के भी पोस्ट करेगा.जो एक अच्छा विकल्प नहीं होगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सूत्र को १ महीना ने बाद डिलीट करने का सुझाव योग्य नहीं है.
> उधाहरण के लिए कार्टून विभाग में बहुत से ऐसे चित्रकथा वाले सूत्र हैं जो बराबर पढ़े जाते है, लेकिन उस में कम सदस्य पोस्ट करते है.
> यदि ऐसे सूत्र को मिटा दिया जायेगा तो दो बात होगी.
> १. संभव है की एक अच्छा सूत्र भविष्य में आने वाले सदस्यों को ना मिले.
> २. इस डर से की सूत्र कहीं डिलीट ना हो जाये.सूत्रधार सूत्र को बचाने के लिए बिना किसी करने के भी पोस्ट करेगा.जो एक अच्छा विकल्प नहीं होगा.


बाबू जी यह सुझाव हैं फाइनल डिसीजन नही है.. इस पर स्वस्थ सोच और चर्चा होना परम आवश्यक है.

----------


## draculla

> बाबू जी यह सुझाव हैं फाइनल डिसीजन नही है.. इस पर स्वस्थ सोच और चर्चा होना परम आवश्यक है.



मैं सुझाये गए सुझाव से होने वाले परिणाम को बता रहा हूँ!! :)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं सुझाये गए सुझाव से होने वाले परिणाम को बता रहा हूँ!! :)


आप सही फरमा रहे हैं...... भाई ग्रुप जी आप कहाँ हैं चर्चा छेड़ कर आप नदारद न हों आप भी अपने विचार रखें.

----------


## draculla

> कठोर व्यवहार तो नवागत और सदस्य तक के साथ भी न करना चाहिए.



फोरम के नियम से तो सूत्र को दूसरे सूत्रों में मिलाने का योग्य प्रावधान है.
अत: वही सदस्यों के लिए भी बेहतर है चाहे...अब नवागत तो सूत्र बना नहीं सकता है.
जो सदस्य उदंड होते हैं उन्हें की दंडित किया जाता है.
हर व्यक्ति के सोचने का तरीका अलग होता है.
अत: किसी के विचारों को रद्द करने से अच्छा उसे सही दिशा देना ज्यादा उचित है.

----------


## groopji

> विषय विचारणीय है.
> 
> पहले एक जैसे नाम या विषय वाले सूत्रों को मिला दिया जाता था.
> लेकिन बाद वे सदस्य जिनके साथ ऐसा व्यवहार होता था वे नाराज हो जाते थे.
> जिसमे कुछ नियमित सदस्य भी थे.
> जिसके बाद प्रबंधन ने यह फैसला किया था की एक तरह के कुछ सूत्रों को चलने दिया जा सकता है.
> 
> लेकिन यदि कोई ऐसा सूत्र जिसे भविष्य में बराबर अपडेट की जरुरत है और वह अपडेट नहीं होता है तो उसके लिए अवश्य कुछ करना चाहिए.
> या फिर ऐसे सूत्र जिसका उदेश्य पूरा हो गया है उसेक हटाया जा सकता है.
> ...


*मैंने अभी तक सिर्फ यही कहने की कोशिश कि है कि सूत्रों के विषय से हट कर की गई प्रविष्टियों को मिटाना या फिर अन्य विषयानुसार सूत्रों में पहुचा देने का सुझाव दिया 

कार्टून विभाग में भी अगर सूत्रधार का कार्टून/कहानी पूरी हो तभी वह रखने योग्य है अन्यथा अधूरी कहानिया या सूत्र किस काम के (इसमें भी कोई समय सीमा तो होनी ही चाहिए अगर वो सूत्र अधूरा हो) कई बार देखा गया है कि ............ सूत्रधार कहता है आगे की कहानी या चित्र के लिए आप टिप्पणी करो रेपुटेशन दो तभी सूत्र आगे बढ़ेगा .... क्या यह उचित है 

पर मुझे यहाँ किसी को धक्का पहचाना या विरोध नहीं करना है बस भविष्य में बनाए जाने वाले सूत्र विषय से ना भटकें इसलिए मैं प्रबंधन का ध्यानाकर्षण करना चाहता हूँ*

----------


## groopji

> मैंने देखा है विषय से भटके हुए एवं बीच में छोड़ कर चले जाने वालें सुत्र धारकों के सूत्र  प्रबंधन स्वयं ही कचरे के डिब्बे विभाग में भेज देते है।


ऐसा नहीं है मित्र मैंने बहुत से ऐसे सूत्र देखे हैं जिनमे बमुश्किल दस टिप्पणियाँ भी नहीं हैं और वो बेकार व निरर्थक हैं 

साथ ही मै पुरे सूत्र की बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ उनके अंदर विषय से भटके हुए विषय से सम्बधित टिप्पणियों और पोस्ट की बात कर रहा हूँ आशा है आप मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य समझ रहे होंगे

----------


## badboy123455

> विषय विचारणीय है.
> 
> 
> या फिर ऐसे सूत्र जिसका उदेश्य पूरा हो गया है उसेक हटाया जा सकता है.
> 
> हो गए है.


*ड्रेकु भाई हटाने से क्या मतलब हे .......की सूत्र ही डिलीट कर दो :question:
ये कहना चाहते हे आप*

----------


## groopji

> *ड्रेकु भाई हटाने से क्या मतलब हे .......की सूत्र ही डिलीट कर दो :question:
> ये कहना चाहते हे आप*


*नहीं मित्र ऐसा नहीं है 

 सूत्र का उद्देश्य परिस्थियों पर निर्भर करता है कि वो किस विषय पर बना हुआ है ...

जैसे कि मेरे सूत्र का उद्देश्य पूरा हो जाए तो इसे मिटा देना उचित रहेगा 

पर कोई सूत्र ऐसा जिससे नयन सुख मिल रहा हो या फिर कोई अन्य उपयोगी सूत्र  जो काम में आ रहे हैं या मनोरंजक है वो चलते रहने चाहिए 

पर मुझे आश्चर्य है की अभी तक प्रबंधन के किसी भी सदस्य की कोई टिप्पणी / सुझाव इस सूत्र पर नहीं आया*

----------


## badboy123455

> *नहीं मित्र ऐसा नहीं है 
> 
>  सूत्र का उद्देश्य परिस्थियों पर निर्भर करता है कि वो किस विषय पर बना हुआ है ...
> 
> जैसे कि मेरे सूत्र का उद्देश्य पूरा हो जाए तो इसे मिटा देना उचित रहेगा 
> 
> पर कोई सूत्र ऐसा जिससे नयन सुख मिल रहा हो या फिर कोई अन्य उपयोगी सूत्र  जो काम में आ रहे हैं या मनोरंजक है वो चलते रहने चाहिए 
> 
> पर मुझे आश्चर्य है की अभी तक प्रबंधन के किसी भी सदस्य की कोई टिप्पणी / सुझाव इस सूत्र पर नहीं आया*


*
मित्र में तो ऐसे सूत्रों को भी डिलीट या मिटाने के पक्ष में नही हू ,अब जेसे ये सूत्र हे काम पूरा होने पर बंद कर दे वो सही होगा ,
नही काम पूरा होने पर सूत्र मिटने लगे तो ... मुझे कुछ कहना है
......विभाग ही खत्म हो जायेगा*

----------


## Devil khan

इस विषय पर प्रबंधन को विचार करना चाहिए

----------


## amol05

*किसी भी विषय की कभी भी जरूरत पड़ सकती है .........और कोई भी नयी चीज कभी भी कही भी जोड़ी जा सकती है ..................

अत: कोई भी सूत्र कभी भी बन्द ना किया जाये .......................*

----------


## groopji

> *किसी भी विषय की कभी भी जरूरत पड़ सकती है .........और कोई भी नयी चीज कभी भी कही भी जोड़ी जा सकती है ..................
> 
> अत: कोई भी सूत्र कभी भी बन्द ना किया जाये .......................*


किन्तु उन सभी सूत्रों को बंद किया जा सकता है जो महीनों से अपडेट नहीं हो रहे हैं और उनमे दस या बीस प्रविष्टियाँ भी नहीं हुई है खास तौर से मनमोहक चित्र विभाग में ....

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मेरे कुछ सुझाव है जो हो सकता है पहले भी कई सदस्यों ने दे दिए हो (बहुमत में शामिल कर ले मेरे सुझाव)*
*१- मनमोहक चित्र विभाग में कई सारे ऐसे सूत्र है जिनमे एकरसता है ............ इन सभी सूत्रों को मर्ज कर दिया जाए* 
*२- सूत्रधार अपने सूत्र पर मिली टिप्पणियों का जवाब एक साथ दे* 
*3- कई ढेर सारे अन्युप्योगी सूत्र इस फोरम पर बने हुए है ....... जो कचरे के डिब्बे में चले जाते है .........कई लोग कचरों के डब्बे में पड़े सूत्र में भी प्रविष्टिया करतें है* 
*इन सूत्रों को बंद कर देना चाहिए* 
*४- मेरे भी कुछ एक सूत्र जो विषय से भटक गए थे उनको बंद कर दिया गया है मुझे इस से कोई शिकायत नहीं है* 
*५- बंद किये हुए सूत्रों में अगर सूत्रधार कुछ नया पोस्ट करना चाहे तो प्रबंधन की अनुमति प्राप्त करे और प्रबंधन ये देखे कि सूत्रधार ने विषयानुरूप प्रविष्टि की है या नहीं* 
*इस प्रकार प्रबंधन को भी ये मालूम रहेगा कि जिन सूत्रों को बंद किया हुआ था वो विषयानुरूप चल रहे है या नहीं* 
*६- जैसा कि द्रकुला जी ने कहा कि कार्टून विभाग में काफी कोमिक्स है जिनको लोग देखते है मेरा कहना है कि कार्टून विभाग में जो कोमिक्स पूरी हो जाती है उस को निश्चित समयवधि के बाद सूत्र को बंद कर देना चाहिए और इसी विभाग में एक स्थिर विभाग बनाया जाए जिसमे उन सभी कोमिक्स को डाल दिया जाए जिस से पाठको को वो एक जगह मिल जायेगी ना कि आगे के पेजों में चली जायेगी .......*
*७- और अंत में व्यस्क विभाग में मनमोहक चित्र / चलचित्र/ और रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग को मोडरेशन की तुरंत आवश्यकता है .......... इस और जल्द ही ध्यान दिया जाए*

----------


## groopji

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2396
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2310
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1303
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2410
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1275
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2525

कुछ उदाहरण हैं 

ये सूत्र किस काम के हैं

----------


## SUNIL1107

ग्रुपजी आपकी बात से मैं सहमत हूँ जहाँ तक मैं आपकी बात को समझ रहा हूँ ! जहाँ तक सूत्र के विषय में और अनर्गल टिप्पणियों के विषय में भी निर्णय प्रबंधन को ही लेना होगा की कौन सी प्रविष्टि मिटाना उचित है और कौन सी नहीं ! और जहाँ तक पुरे सूत्र की बात है तो वहां काफी सोचविचार कर ही निर्णय लेना उचित होगा ! वैसे प्रबंधन कार्य में लगे हुए लोग भी बहुत ही समझदार और सुलझे हुए हैं ! वे इस विषय में सोचविचार कर सही निर्णय लेंगे !

----------


## amol05

> किन्तु उन सभी सूत्रों को बंद किया जा सकता है जो महीनों से अपडेट नहीं हो रहे हैं और उनमे दस या बीस प्रविष्टियाँ भी नहीं हुई है खास तौर से मनमोहक चित्र विभाग में ....


*ये तो है और कुछ सूत्र बहुत बार बने हुए है जिनमे १ ही सामग्री है उनको भी मिला देना चैये ..............*

----------


## sangita_sharma

आप सभी उन सारे सूत्रों के लिंक यंहा दे जो आपको भटके हुए लगते हे मित्रो

----------


## sangita_sharma

कई सूत्र होते हे जो केवल  जानकारी हेतु बनाए जाते हे और उन्हें अपडेट करना आवश्यक नहीं उन्हें मिटाया नहीं जासकता

----------


## dkj

> *
> जी हाँ कमल जी मैंने एक अन्य फोरम में देखा है कि अगर सूत्रधार अपने सूत्र को एक महीने तक अपडेट नहीं करता है तो वो स्वत: ही डिलेट हो जाती है
> 
> हस्ताक्षर को भी छोटा करने का प्रावधान स्वागत योग्य है 
> 
> अभी हाल ही में चंद्रशेखर भाई ने एक सूत्र बनाया था उसमे सभी चित्र विषय अनुसार चल रहे थे कि 
>  इसके अलावा और भी बहुत से उदाहरण है जिनमे सूत्रो की शुरुआत तो अच्छी हुई पर कुछ समय बाद खुद सूत्रधार या फिर अन्य सदस्य उस सूत्र को विषय से भटका देते हैं और उस सूत्र की मौलिकता खत्म कर देते हैं* 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=12863&page=9


झुकने पे चूचक दर्शन ,,नेचुरल ,,,सिर्फ देशी


आगे या पीछे झुकने पर चुचुक कैसे लगे चन्द्र्शेखर जी के सूत्र पर अकिंचन भेम्ट पर , विषय के अनुरूप चित्र लगाने की कोशिश की गई है ,अन्यथा की स्तिथि मे म्मफ़ करें तओबा

एक पोस्ट मे एक चित्र क्या कठिनाई है ?

----------


## dkj

> झुकने पे चूचक दर्शन ,,नेचुरल ,,,सिर्फ देशी
> 
> 
> आगे या पीछे झुकने पर चुचुक कैसे लगे चन्द्र्शेखर जी के सूत्र पर अकिंचन भेम्ट पर , विषय के अनुरूप चित्र लगाने की कोशिश की गई है ,अन्यथा की स्तिथि मे म्मफ़ करें तओबा
> 
>  क्या कठिनाई है ?





> उस सूत्र की मौलिकता खत्म कर देते हैं


क्या कठिनाई है ?सूत्रधार को ...............................

----------


## dkj

इस तरह के विवाद से परे रखें ,धन्यवाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *मेरे कुछ सुझाव है जो हो सकता है पहले भी कई सदस्यों ने दे दिए हो (बहुमत में शामिल कर ले मेरे सुझाव)*
> *१- मनमोहक चित्र विभाग में कई सारे ऐसे सूत्र है जिनमे एकरसता है ............ इन सभी सूत्रों को मर्ज कर दिया जाए* 
> *२- सूत्रधार अपने सूत्र पर मिली टिप्पणियों का जवाब एक साथ दे* 
> *3- कई ढेर सारे अन्युप्योगी सूत्र इस फोरम पर बने हुए है ....... जो कचरे के डिब्बे में चले जाते है .........कई लोग कचरों के डब्बे में पड़े सूत्र में भी प्रविष्टिया करतें है* 
> *इन सूत्रों को बंद कर देना चाहिए* 
> *४- मेरे भी कुछ एक सूत्र जो विषय से भटक गए थे उनको बंद कर दिया गया है मुझे इस से कोई शिकायत नहीं है* 
> *५- बंद किये हुए सूत्रों में अगर सूत्रधार कुछ नया पोस्ट करना चाहे तो प्रबंधन की अनुमति प्राप्त करे और प्रबंधन ये देखे कि सूत्रधार ने विषयानुरूप प्रविष्टि की है या नहीं* 
> *इस प्रकार प्रबंधन को भी ये मालूम रहेगा कि जिन सूत्रों को बंद किया हुआ था वो विषयानुरूप चल रहे है या नहीं* 
> *६- जैसा कि द्रकुला जी ने कहा कि कार्टून विभाग में काफी कोमिक्स है जिनको लोग देखते है मेरा कहना है कि कार्टून विभाग में जो कोमिक्स पूरी हो जाती है उस को निश्चित समयवधि के बाद सूत्र को बंद कर देना चाहिए और इसी विभाग में एक स्थिर विभाग बनाया जाए जिसमे उन सभी कोमिक्स को डाल दिया जाए जिस से पाठको को वो एक जगह मिल जायेगी ना कि आगे के पेजों में चली जायेगी .......*
> *७- और अंत में व्यस्क विभाग में मनमोहक चित्र / चलचित्र/ और रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग को मोडरेशन की तुरंत आवश्यकता है .......... इस और जल्द ही ध्यान दिया जाए*


 
चाचा जी के सुझाव भी स्वागत योग्य हैं ! उम्मीद करते हैं कि प्रबंधन कार्य से जुड़े मित्रगण उन पर भी अवश्य विचार करके स्वविवेक से उचित निर्णय लेंगे !

----------


## Kamal Ji

यहाँ जो बाते कही/लिखी जा रही हैं नियामिका सीमा जी तो पढ़ ही रही हैं सीमा  जी के माध्यम से प्रबंधन तक भी पहुँच रही होंगी अथवा प्रबंधन में से भी कोई  महानुभाव पढ़ रहे होंगे उनसे प्रार्थना है कि आप सब नियामक क्षेत्र वाले इस  विषय पर जो जो भी बातें, सुझाव दिए जा रहे हैं इन में से जो आप को उचित लगें....उन पर सार्थक कदम अवश्य  उठायें इस से यह फोरम का भी भला होगा और जो भी सदस्य इस जैसे विषय पर भाग  ले रहे  हैं उनका भी हौसला बढ़ेगा एवं वह सदस्य  और भी मनोयोग से फॉरम को प्रगति पथ पर ले जाने के रास्ते खोजते रहेंगे.
धन्यवाद.
कमल जी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *हा ....आपका कोई सूत्र हे नही वहा ,इसलिए करो मोडरेशन.......
> *


भाई राकेश जी यह सुझाव हैं *आप अपने भी  सुझाव* प्रस्तुत करें सब के सुझावों में जो भी *उचित लगें वह केवल वही ही* लागु करें.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

माफ करना मित्रो ,,कोई भी सूत्रधार सूत्र को अपने बच्चे की तरह चाहता है अत: उसे सूत्रधार भटकाना नहीं चाहेगा ,,कई सूत्र दर्शको की स्पेम पोस्टो के कारण भी भटक गए है ,,इस विवेकशीलता से भरे सूत्र मैं भी कोट की गयी स्पेम पोस्ट को देख ले ,,इसी सब कारन से सूत्र भटकने की शुरुवात होती है ,,शिकायत करने पे सूत्र से स्पेम पोस्ट को हटा दिया जाता है ,,कुछ समय बाद सूत्र को देख के पता नहीं चलता की वो क्यों भटका हुआ है । 

कोई  भी सूत्र को जो की परबंधन को लगता है  की भटका हुआ है ,,मैं खुद एक सूत्रधार हूँ ,,इसलिए मुझे पता है की नियामकगण उस सूत्र पे सूत्रधारक  की राय लेते है ।

----------


## Sameerchand

> आप सभी उन सारे सूत्रों के लिंक यंहा दे जो आपको भटके हुए लगते हे मित्रो





> कई सूत्र होते हे जो केवल  जानकारी हेतु बनाए जाते हे और उन्हें अपडेट करना आवश्यक नहीं उन्हें मिटाया नहीं जासकता


*इन मामले में मुझे सीमाजी द्वारा दिया गया सुझाव या संकेत सही लग रहा हैं, जिसे मैंने कोट भी किया हैं. जहा तक मुझे लगता हैं की सूत्रों को पहले देखना चाहिए की वो किस तरह के हैं - जैसे की ज्ञान वर्धक, किसी की डीमांड पूरी करने वाली या बस नयनसुख देने वाली. कुछ सूत्र तो ऐसे होते हैं जो हमेशा सदस्यों के काम की होती हैं, चाहे वो नियमित अपडेट हो रहे हो या न हो और सदस्य हमेशा उनसे लाभान्वित होते रहते हैं. अब यह हमें प्रबंधन के ऊपर छोड़ देना* *चाहिए**. प्रबंधन को यह तय करना हैं की क्या वह सूत्र सदस्यों के हमेशा काम वाली हैं या उन सूत्रों का उदेश्य पूरा हो गया हैं. अगर वो काम का सूत्र हैं तो उसे चलने दे अन्यथा उसे मिटा दे.
*
*हम सदस्य इन सूत्रों की जानकारी प्रबंधन को दे सुझाव के रूप में की वो बेकार हैं या काम की हैं, उसका अंतिम परिणाम क्या लिया जायेगा, ये प्रबंधन को तय करना हैं. इन सूत्रों की जानकारी प्रबंधन को देने के लिए या तो हम इस सूत्र की सहायता ले सकते हैं या कोई और नया सूत्र बनाए.* *अगर** इन सूत्रों का लिंक हम दे दे  तो प्रबंधन को थोड़ी और रहत मिल जाएगी. हमारे द्वारा दी गयी सूचनाओ से प्रबंधन के कार्य का बोझ हल्का हो जायेगा.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या कठिनाई है ?सूत्रधार को ...............................


कोई कठिनाई नहीं ,,चित्र विषयानुसार ही है ,,देसी का अर्थ indiangirl नहीं होता ,,बल्कि indiangirl भी होता है । 
अन्य पोस्ट करने वाले अपनी पसंद की देसी गर्ल की जो की अन्य देशो की भी हो सकती है उनकी तस्वीरे लगा रहे है । 
किस सूत्र की क्या उपयोगिता है ,,इसका मापदंड केवल वयक्तिविशेष की मानसिकता के आधार पे नहीं लगाया जा सकता ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस तरह के विवाद से परे रखें ,धन्यवाद


मित्र आप जेसे फोरम के निस्वार्थ  सदस्य को भी विवाद मैं डाल दिया गया ,,सच मैं दुख हुआ ।

----------


## dkj

> इस तरह के विवाद से परे रखें ,धन्यवाद


central 41central 41central 41

----------


## pathfinder

मित्रों आपकी बात अनुचित नहीं है लेकिन इसे क्रियान्वित करने के लिए एक स्ट्रेटजी बनानी होगी |आपका प्रस्ताव विचारणीय है |

----------


## groopji

> इस तरह के विवाद से परे रखें ,धन्यवाद





> मित्र आप जेसे फोरम के निस्वार्थ  सदस्य को भी विवाद मैं डाल दिया गया ,,सच मैं दुख हुआ ।


यहाँ किसी तरह का विवाद नहीं किया गया है सिर्फ ध्यानाकर्षण के लिए द्क्ज जी का नाम लिया था क्योकि चन्द्र भाई के सूत्र में उन्होंने सूत्र के विषय से हट कर पोस्ट की थी अगर इतने वरिष्ठतम सदस्य भी ऐसा करेंगे तो नवागत सदस्यों को क्या प्रेरणा मिलेगी आशा है सभी मित्र समझ रहे होंगे 




> मित्रों आपकी बात अनुचित नहीं है लेकिन इसे क्रियान्वित करने के लिए एक स्ट्रेटजी बनानी होगी |आपका प्रस्ताव विचारणीय है |


धन्यवाद पाथ जी मेरा सूत्र बनाना सफल हुआ .....central 14

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> क्या कठिनाई है ?सूत्रधार को ...............................


Ko uska.credit aap.le.jaate ho
Ha ha

----------


## satya_anveshi

सबसे पहले धन्यवाद मित्र ग्रूपजी, आपने मुझे इस चर्चा में आमंत्रित किया।
इस संबंध में मेरे विचार थोड़े मिले-जुले हैं। जहाँ तक बात है निरर्थक या ऐसे सूत्रों को मिटाने की जो अपने उद्देश्य से भटक गए हैं, मैं भी चाहता हूँ कि ऐसे सूत्र मिटा दिए जाएँ। यहाँ एक बात कहना चाहूँगा; कुछ सूत्र वाकई अच्छे होते हैं, सूत्रधारक उसपर मेहनत भी करता है लेकिन मित्रों की टिप्पणी के अभाव में सूत्र आगे नहीं बढ़ पाता है। एक नजर से देखा जाए तो यह पथभ्रष्ट ही कहलाएगा परंतु क्या इसे मिटाया जाए अथवा सूत्रधारक को प्रोत्साहित किया जाए?
कुछ सूत्र अपनी जिंदगी के दो पेज भी नहीं देख पाते और उनका विषय भी लगभग निरर्थक ही होता है; उन्हें मिटाया जा सकता है।
सदस्यों की समस्याओँ पर आधारित सूत्रों को मेरे विचार से मिटाना उचित नहीं रहेगा। इसकी जगह एक सी समस्याओं पर बने अलग-अलग सूत्रों में से प्रविष्टियों को एक ही सूत्र में लगाया जा सकता है।
हो सकता है, तकनीकी विभाग में कुछ सूत्र परस्पर संबंधित विषयों पर बनाए गए हों और वे काम के भी हों परंतु हर विषय के लिए एक पृथक सूत्र बनाया गया हो तो उन्हें भी मिला देना एक विकल्प हो सकता है, परंतु मैं इसके पक्ष में नहीं हूँ। इसका कारण है, अधिकतर मेहमान अपनी इच्छित सामग्री को खोजते हुए आते हैं। एक ही सूत्र में बहुत सी जानकारी होगी तो उनको टैग करना मुश्किल काम होगा जबकि पृथक सूत्र में यह सरल है और इससे सूत्र भी साफ बना रहता है। अब इसके प्रतिपक्ष में एक तर्क हो सकता है कि इससे तकनीकी विभाग में सूत्रों की संख्या बढ़ जाएगी जिससे असुविधा होगी और सर्वर पर भार बढ़ जाएगा। इसके लिए कहना चाहता हूँ, ज्यादातर सूत्र तो गरम विभाग में बनते हैं इस लिए ज्यादा सफाई की आवश्यकता उस विभाग को है, तकनीकी विभाग में इसकी तुलना में कम ही सूत्र है और यदि निरर्थक सूत्रों को, जैसा कि ऊपर वर्णन किया है, हटा दिया जाए तो यह समस्या भी हल हो जाएगी। सर्वर पर भार बढ़ने को लेकर कुछ नहीं कह सकता क्योंकि इसका ज्ञान नहीं है।

अब यदि मैं इन सब बातों के सार रूप में कहूँ तो यह कुछ इस प्रकार होगा-
जैसा कि पाथ गुरुजी ने कहा है कि प्रबंधन को एक रणनीति बनाकर काम करना होगा, स्वचालित व्यवस्था मेरे हिसाब से एक अनुचित सुझाव है। सूत्र को मिटाने से पूर्व उसकी भावना पर ध्यान दिया जाना चाहिए तथा यदि आवश्यक हो तो अथवा प्रबंधन को लगे कि यह एक अच्छा सूत्र साबित हो सकता था पर सदस्यों के उदासीन रवैये के कारण आज धूल फाँक रहा है, तो उसके पुनरुद्धार के लिए प्रयास किए जाने चाहिए।
अभी तो इतना ही आईडिया है, फिर बाद में यदि दिमाग की बत्ती जली तो फिर से एक भाषण छाप दूँगा। ही ही.........

----------


## Badtameez

1-http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2828
2-http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=635
3-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3398
4-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3471
5-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1528
6-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3545
7-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2727
8-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2727
9-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3584
10-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3049
11-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=135
12-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3171
13-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2444
14-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2024
15-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3024
16-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3098
17-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2986
18-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2259
19-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1972
20-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1239
21-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2798
22-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2825
23-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1439
24-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2563
25-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=170
26-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2631
27-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2141
28-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2862
29-
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2941
.
.
.
.
ओह!!!!!!!!!!
थक गया!
.
मनमोहक चित्र वाले ये वो सूत्र हैं जिनके सूत्रधार का अता-पता नहीं है और सूत्र पर पिछले एक साल से ज्यादा समय तक कोई भी प्रविष्टि नहीं हुई है। अभी इस तरह के और भी सूत्र हैं किन्तु थक जाने के कारण मैं  ला नहीं पाया .......... आह ............
.
मैं कहता हूँ इन चित्र में कौन सी ज्ञानवर्धक बात है, कौन-सा लेख है, कौन-सी कविता है, कौन-सी चित्रकारी है जिसे मिटाने में प्रबन्धन को संकोच हो रहा है।
मनमोहक चित्रों के कुल 118  पृष्ठ भी सूत्र हैं। कृपया अनुपयुक्त पृष्ठ में कमी करके मेरी आत्मा को विश्राम प्रदान किया जाये।

----------


## Rajeev

> ऐसा नहीं है मित्र मैंने बहुत से ऐसे सूत्र देखे हैं जिनमे बमुश्किल दस टिप्पणियाँ भी नहीं हैं और वो बेकार व निरर्थक हैं 
> 
> साथ ही मै पुरे सूत्र की बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ उनके अंदर विषय से भटके हुए विषय से सम्बधित टिप्पणियों और पोस्ट की बात कर रहा हूँ आशा है आप मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य समझ रहे होंगे


क्षमा करे, मुझे लग रहा था की आप पुरे सूत्र की बात कर रहे थे।
इसके लिए एक सुझाव है की सूत्रों को मिटाने के बजाय बंद करने का निर्णय उचित रहेंगा।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## groopji

मित्र सौरभ जी, मित्र बेन टेन जी सूत्र के भावार्थ समझने और मेहनत के करने के लिए आपको आभार ........ 
फोरम की गुणवता बढ़ाने के लिए ये मुझे आवश्यक लगा और आपने अपने विचारों के साथ ही उन सूत्रों की ओर ध्यान भी दिलाया 

आप दोनों मित्रों को ++ (आज नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ )

----------


## Sameerchand

> 1-http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2828
> 2-http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=635
> 3-
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3398
> 4-
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3471
> 5-
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1528
> 6-
> ...


*शाबाश ................यह हुयी न बात...........काफी अच्छी मेहनत की आपने सूत्रों की लिंक खोजने में..........*

----------


## groopji

> क्षमा करे, मुझे लग रहा था की आप पुरे सूत्र की बात कर रहे थे।
> इसके लिए एक सुझाव है की सूत्रों को मिटाने के बजाय बंद करने का निर्णय उचित रहेंगा।
> धन्यवाद।


राजीव जी मै पुरे सूत्र की बात नहीं उसमे हुई अनर्गल पोस्ट के बारे में बात कर रहा था 

उदाहरण के लिए आपने स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धित सूत्र बनाया और किसी सदस्य ने उसपर रोमांटिक शायरी लिख दी 

आशा है आप मेरा आशय समझ रहे होंगे

----------


## Badtameez

> राजीव जी मै पुरे सूत्र की बात नहीं उसमे हुई अनर्गल पोस्ट के बारे में बात कर रहा था 
> 
> उदाहरण के लिए आपने स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धित सूत्र बनाया और किसी सदस्य ने उसपर रोमांटिक शायरी लिख दी 
> 
> आशा है आप मेरा आशय समझ रहे होंगे


 हा हा हा हा बहुत सही कहते हैं ग्रुप जी।
एक बार मेरे सूत्र ' अपनी कल्पना अपना काव्य' पर एक भाई ने ब्रा पैंटी और इन सबको खोलने-वोलने/ सरकाने वाला चुटकुला लिख दिया था ...... हा हा हा। गुस्सा भी आया था हँसी भी। फिर उसे नियमक जी ने मिटा दिया, तो ऐसे-ऐसे भी नमूने हैं यहाँ पर।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हा हा हा हा बहुत सही कहते हैं ग्रुप जी।
> एक बार मेरे सूत्र ' अपनी कल्पना अपना काव्य' पर एक भाई ने ब्रा पैंटी और इन सबको खोलने-वोलने/ सरकाने वाला चुटकुला लिख दिया था ...... हा हा हा। गुस्सा भी आया था हँसी भी। फिर उसे नियमक जी ने मिटा दिया, तो ऐसे-ऐसे भी नमूने हैं यहाँ पर।


भाई रूखे जी अच्छा प्रयास किया आपने और थकान भी नही हो रही होगी.......रपो काफी सारी जो मिल गयी होंगी. हा हा हा हा

----------


## Bhai G

माफ़ करना चंद्रशेखर जी..........लेकिन देसी का मतलब तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ" INDIAN GIRL" ही होता है 


> कोई कठिनाई नहीं ,,चित्र विषयानुसार ही है ,,देसी का अर्थ indiangirl नहीं होता ,,बल्कि indiangirl भी होता है । 
> अन्य पोस्ट करने वाले अपनी पसंद की देसी गर्ल की जो की अन्य देशो की भी हो सकती है उनकी तस्वीरे लगा रहे है । 
> किस सूत्र की क्या उपयोगिता है ,,इसका मापदंड केवल वयक्तिविशेष की मानसिकता के आधार पे नहीं लगाया जा सकता ।

----------


## onepolitician

क्या श्रवन जी के सूत्रों को किसी ने देखा है? सारे के सारे चित्र एक के बाद एक...रिपीट हो रहे है !

----------


## The Unique

दोस्तो बहुत से नियामक महोदय भी ईस सुत्र को पढ रहे है यहाँ तक की पाथफाइँडर जी ने भी यह सुत्र पढा है परन्तु अभी तक कोई भी निरर्थक सुत्र हटाया नही गया है। नियामक महोदय क्रप्या इस पर विचार करेँ।

----------


## groopji

> क्या श्रवन जी के सूत्रों को किसी ने देखा है? सारे के सारे चित्र एक के बाद एक...रिपीट हो रहे है !





> दोस्तो बहुत से नियामक महोदय भी ईस सुत्र को पढ रहे है यहाँ तक की पाथफाइँडर जी ने भी यह सुत्र पढा है परन्तु अभी तक कोई भी निरर्थक सुत्र हटाया नही गया है। नियामक महोदय क्रप्या इस पर विचार करेँ।


मित्र मै आप सभी की राय का स्वागत है 


चित्र रिपीट होना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है ........ बड़ी बात तो वो है की आपने सूत्र बनाया है दवाईयों का (उदाहरण) और उसमे चौपाल करने लगे .......... जैसे .... नमस्कार , आपके क्या हाल हैं ..... या कोई अनर्गल चित्र (सूत्र के विषय से हट कर ) मैंने इन बातों का विरोध किया था आगे प्रबंधन की इच्छा

----------


## onepolitician

क्या यह सही बात है?
की आप के पास १० चित्र है और अपने पोस्ट १०० की है, उनमें से हर चित्र हो ८ बार रिपीट किया हो ! 

चलो जिस को जो सोचना है, जो करना है ! 

आगे प्रबंधन की इच्छा !
धन्यवाद !!





> मित्र मै आप सभी की राय का स्वागत है 
> 
> 
> चित्र रिपीट होना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है ........ बड़ी बात तो वो है की आपने सूत्र बनाया है दवाईयों का (उदाहरण) और उसमे चौपाल करने लगे .......... जैसे .... नमस्कार , आपके क्या हाल हैं ..... या कोई अनर्गल चित्र (सूत्र के विषय से हट कर ) मैंने इन बातों का विरोध किया था आगे प्रबंधन की इच्छा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अपनी दिशा से भटका फोरम का हिस्टरोलीकल सूत्र ये है ,,एक नंबर पे है 99% स्पेम पोस्ट है इस सूत्र मैं 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8738

इस सूत्र को बनाने का उदेश्य देखे 
*दोस्तों,*
*
ये सूत्र समर्पित है,उन सभी दोस्तों को,जो की फिल्मों के तहे दिल से दीवाने हैं.*
*
इस सूत्र को हम मेरे सूत्र "कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित HOLLYWOOD फ़िल्में"की एक शाखा भी कह सकते हैं...*
*
अब से हम इसी सूत्र पर "बैन फैन एक्साम" की चर्चा करेंगे.*
*
सभी परीक्षार्थियों को यही रोल NO . दिए जायेंगे.*
*
यही SYLLABUS दिया जाएगा* 
*
और इसी सूत्र पर "बैन फैन एक्साम " होगा* 
*
और रिजल्ट घोषित होगा* 
*
और पुरस्कार वितरित किये जायेंगे.*
*
इसके साथ ही साथ ये सूत्र हम सब के लिए "फ़िल्मी चौपाल" का भी काम करेगा.*
*
फिल्म सम्बन्धी कोई भी जानकारी ,सूचना, विचार यहीं पर हम शेयर करेंगे.*
*
मैं सभी फ़िल्मी दीवानों को यहाँ महफ़िल जमाने के लिए आमंत्रित करता हूँ.


*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> माफ़ करना चंद्रशेखर जी..........लेकिन देसी का मतलब तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ" INDIAN GIRL" ही होता है


भाई जी किसी भी देश के बासिन्दे के लिये होम कंट्री की girl उसके लिये देसी ही है ,,वेसे ये कोई नियम तो है नहीं सभी के अपने -अपने निजी विचार है ,,आपके विचार का भी स्वागत है भाई जी ।

----------


## groopji

> अपनी दिशा से भटका फोरम का हिस्टरोलीकल सूत्र ये है ,,एक नंबर पे है 99% स्पेम पोस्ट है इस सूत्र मैं 
> 
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8738
> 
> इस सूत्र को बनाने का उदेश्य देखे 
> *दोस्तों,*
> *
> ये सूत्र समर्पित है,उन सभी दोस्तों को,जो की फिल्मों के तहे दिल से दीवाने हैं.*
> *
> ...




*हे हे हे चंदर भाई ........ लास्ट की लाइन तो पढ़ लेते ....... महफ़िल भी जमानी है ...
और बाकी के काम तो यहाँ होते ही हैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *हे हे हे चंदर भाई ........ लास्ट की लाइन तो पढ़ लेते ....... महफ़िल भी जमानी है ...
> और बाकी के काम तो यहाँ होते ही हैं*


माफ करना भाई सूत्र पूरा देखने के बाद अंधा आदमी भी बोल सकता है की ये avf का नंबर 1 स्पेम सूत्र है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बेन फेन मैं फोरम के कर्णधारो की अगुवाई मैं हजारो स्पेम पोस्ट हो चुकी है ,,मुझे तो पूरे इन्टरनेट पे इससे अधिक स्पेम पोस्ट का सूत्र नहीं मिला ,,

----------


## badboy123455

> बेन फेन मैं फोरम के कर्णधारो की अगुवाई मैं हजारो स्पेम पोस्ट हो चुकी है ,,मुझे तो पूरे इन्टरनेट पे इससे अधिक स्पेम पोस्ट का सूत्र नहीं मिला ,,


*मिलेगा भी नही........क्योकि सिर्फ avf पर ही बेन फिल्मो की प्रतियोगिता होती हे जो की आज तक किसी भी हिंदी या अंग्रेजी फोरम पर नही होती....ये  ऐसा सूत्र हे जो किसी भी अन्य फोरम पर नही ,*

----------


## Ranveer

चाँद जी की बातोँ से पूर्णतः सहमत हूँ ।
आश्चर्य है कि फूलमून जी इस बात को क्यूँ नही समझ पा रहे हैँ ।

क्या कोई महाशय ये समझा सकतेँ हैँ कि उसे विषय से भटका सूत्र क्योँ न माना जाए ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी सदस्यो के विचारो का मैं स्वागत करता हूँ ।

----------


## groopji

मुझे स्पैम का मतलब समझ में नहीं आता कृपया विस्तार से समझाएंगे ........ ताकि मै भी यहाँ पर उपलब्ध सूत्रों में स्पैम की सख्या बता सकूँ ........ धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे स्पैम का मतलब समझ में नहीं आता कृपया विस्तार से समझाएंगे ........ ताकि मै भी यहाँ पर उपलब्ध सूत्रों में स्पैम की सख्या बता सकूँ ........ धन्यवाद


माफ करना मित्र अगर  ये जानकारी अगर आपको नहि है तो ये सूत्र आपको बनाना नहि चाहिए था । अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक पे संदेश पोस्ट करे 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/priv...p?do=newpm&u=5

----------


## groopji

> माफ करना मित्र अगर  ये जानकारी अगर आपको नहि है तो ये सूत्र आपको बनाना नहि चाहिए था । अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक पे संदेश पोस्ट करे 
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/priv...p?do=newpm&u=5


भाई लगता है की ..... आप बात को दिल पर ले कर जा रहे हो ........ 

अब मैंने प्रबंधन को राय दी थी जो की प्रबंधन ने अभी तक नहीं मानी ......... मुझे पता है की अगर स्पाम पोस्ट हटाई जाएगी तो मनमोहक चित्र विभाग तो फोरम पर एक चौथाई ही रह जाएगा .......  पर अगर आप मेरी बात को समझने की कोशिस करने तो मैंने आपही के एक सूत्र पर एक टिप्पणी करी थी की* झुकने वाली* पर अब सच बता रहा हूँ की उस पर बहुत मजा आ रहा था ....... कुछ फोटो मैंने भी इकठी करी थी उस पर डालने के लिए पर अचानक ही उस पर हार्डकोर शुरू हो गया ........ तभी मैंने आपसे अनुरोध किया था ........ विवादों में पड़ने के लिए नहीं ...... सूत्र का मजा बरकरार रखने के लिए ..........  और मेने आपसे अनुरोध करने के साथ ही इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया था .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई लगता है की ..... आप बात को दिल पर ले कर जा रहे हो ........ 
> 
> अब मैंने प्रबंधन को राय दी थी जो की प्रबंधन ने अभी तक नहीं मानी ......... मुझे पता है की अगर स्पाम पोस्ट हटाई जाएगी तो मनमोहक चित्र विभाग तो फोरम पर एक चौथाई ही रह जाएगा .......  पर अगर आप मेरी बात को समझने की कोशिस करने तो मैंने आपही के एक सूत्र पर एक टिप्पणी करी थी की* झुकने वाली* पर अब सच बता रहा हूँ की उस पर बहुत मजा आ रहा था ....... कुछ फोटो मैंने भी इकठी करी थी उस पर डालने के लिए पर अचानक ही उस पर हार्डकोर शुरू हो गया ........ तभी मैंने आपसे अनुरोध किया था ........ विवादों में पड़ने के लिए नहीं ...... सूत्र का मजा बरकरार रखने के लिए ..........  और मेने आपसे अनुरोध करने के साथ ही इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया था .....


मित्र मैं सभी पोस्ट करने वालेका हमेशा सम्मान करता हूँ ,,आपको dkj की पोस्ट पसंद नहीं आई तो उसकी शिकायत करनी थी ,,ना की उनका नाम घसीटने की ,,,मैं नेट पे कोई भी बात दिल पे नहीं लेता ,,अगर दिल पे लेता तो इस फोरम पे कभी लोग इन नहीं करता जी ,,आपसे भी कोई शिकायत नहीं है ,,पर सब विषय पे विचार समान नहीं हो सकते मित्र ,,सभी के विचारो को जानना ही फोरम है दोस्त

----------


## groopji

> मित्र मैं सभी पोस्ट करने वालेका हमेशा सम्मान करता हूँ ,,आपको dkj की पोस्ट पसंद नहीं आई तो उसकी शिकायत करनी थी ,,ना की उनका नाम घसीटने की ,,,मैं नेट पे कोई भी बात दिल पे नहीं लेता ,,अगर दिल पे लेता तो इस फोरम पे कभी लोग इन नहीं करता जी ,,आपसे भी कोई शिकायत नहीं है ,,पर सब विषय पे विचार समान नहीं हो सकते मित्र ,,सभी के विचारो को जानना ही फोरम है दोस्त


अब तो दिल का बोझ हल्का हो गया ....... 

मैंने dkj भाई की भी कोई शिकायत नहीं की थी बस उन्हें इस सूत्र पर बुलाया था .... साथ ही उन्हें पम भी किया था और कहा भी था की मेरी बात को समझने की कोशिस करें चाहे तो आप उनसे पूछ सकते हैं मै उन्हें विवाद में नहीं दाल रहा था .........उन्हें यही कहना चाहता था की इस सूत्र में ये चित्र अच्छे नहीं लग रहे है  

बस मेरे छोटे भाई  .... मै यही समजाना चाहता था ...... और मै dkj का सम्मान करता हूँ की वो भी आपकी ही तरह फोरम को बहुत समय देते हैं 

लिखने में व्याकरण संबंधी समस्या हो सकती है क्योंकी मै किसी और साफ्टवेयर से लिख रहा हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब तो दिल का बोझ हल्का हो गया ....... 
> 
> मैंने dkj भाई की भी कोई शिकायत नहीं की थी बस उन्हें इस सूत्र पर बुलाया था .... साथ ही उन्हें पम भी किया था और कहा भी था की मेरी बात को समझने की कोशिस करें चाहे तो आप उनसे पूछ सकते हैं मै उन्हें विवाद में नहीं दाल रहा था .........उन्हें यही कहना चाहता था की इस सूत्र में ये चित्र अच्छे नहीं लग रहे है  
> 
> बस मेरे छोटे भाई  .... मै यही समजाना चाहता था ...... और मै dkj का सम्मान करता हूँ की वो भी आपकी ही तरह फोरम को बहुत समय देते हैं 
> 
> लिखने में व्याकरण संबंधी समस्या हो सकती है क्योंकी मै किसी और साफ्टवेयर से लिख रहा हूँ


मित्र मेरी बातो को केवल विचार समझना भाई ,,,आखिर नेट पे ही तो सब फ्री है विचार के लिए

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों आपकी बात प्रबंधन तक पहुँच गयी है एवं इस पर निर्णय भी किया जा चूका है |अब मुझे लगता है कि सूत्र अपने उद्देश्य से भटक रहा है इसलिए इस बहस को फ़िलहाल यहीं विराम देते हैं |

----------

